# Palmetto Sportsman's Classic



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Palmetto Sportsman's Classic: A Class Act and Southern Tradition

(Columbia, SC) March 26-28, 2010 I was down in Dixie for the legendary Palmetto Sportsman's Classic. This is a great show and was my second appearance there. The show is held at the state fairgrounds in Columbia and features exhibits, educational exhibits, food, and displays and seminars on everything hunting and fishing. 

I had a great stage and there was plenty of seating for our audiences. The PA system and lighting were in place and I had a booth near the stage for the meet & greets. It was a fun weekend and it was great to see so many youngsters at the shows. If my show gets them interested in archery, then my mission has been a success. I love to see families get excited about the sport. 

We had good crowds at the shows and I was very honored when Owen Jeffries attended one of my performances. Mr. Jeffrey once was a bowyer for Earl Hoyt, Shakesphere, and Fred Bear. For more than thirty years he has been at Jeffries Archery where he son Tom now manages. I also met Tom and hung out at the Jeffries booth swapping stories with Mr. Jeffrey about Earl, Fred and other friends.

I visited with some other exhibitor friends and ran into Joella Bates, the first female to take the African Big Five with a bow. She's the real deal and a great bowhunter. I always enjoy seeing her and her passion for bowhunting. 

The Palmetto Sportsman's Classic seemed to have a large attendance and beautiful weather. After all my northern appearances this winter it was great to get to head south for a show. I enjoyed my time in Columbia and look forward to a return trip to this show.


((Photo --- doing a radio interview at the event. Doing media has been a part of the job since day 1 but I love to talk archery anytime and anywhere.))


----------

